# Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?



## schienbein (11. August 2015)

*Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

moin hat jmd von euch sowas schonmal in Betracht gezogen und kann mir vllt jmd Links zu Bildern oder Videos usw. diesbezüglich geben ich finde dazu nämlich garnichts.

Kommt mir unlogisch vor dass das noch niemand versucht hat es gibt doch alles mögliche. Andererseits wie baut man sich einen eigenen Wasserkühler? 
Gibt es vielleicht sogar Unternehmen die sowas im Auftrag machen? 

Ich würde zu gerne einen Casecon bauen mit wassergekühltem NUC.


----------



## rackcity (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

der wird doch so oder so kaum warm

was bringt dir das?


----------



## schienbein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

Übertakten und die stärkeren Modelle werden schon ziemlich warm und laut. Außerdem geht es halt primär eher um den optischen Aspekt -> Casecon


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

Also von der Abwärme her geben die dinger kaum was ab, selbst die stärksten Modelle nicht. Heiß/Laut werden sie höchstens aufgrund ihrer Kompaktheit.

Eine WaKü gibts fertig zu kaufen sicherlich nicht weils einfach Unsinn für den Massenmarkt ist - selbst bauen kann man sowas schon, das erfordert aber im Falle eigener durchflossener Kühlkörper viel Fertigkeit und etwas Arbeitszeit an einer CNC-Maschine.

Man könnte es auch... "knaupen" würde man im Saarland sagen. Beispiel:

Passivgehäuse kaufen und NUC einbauen. vom Passingehäuse an Ober oder Unterseite (je nach Modell wos am wärmsten wird) die Kühllamellen absägen, Fläche Planfeilen/schleifen. Auf diese Fläche dann etwa per Wärmeleitkleber einen großflächigen, planen, durchflossenen Wasserkühlblock (sollte es zu kaufen geben) aufkleben und los gehts.

Oder:

NUC offen lassen und mit einer Konstruktion die dem kreativen Menschen überlassen ist es schaffen, einen kleinen normalen CPU-Waküblock auf die NUC-CPU aufzubringen. Da die CPU das einzige teil ist das nennenswert gekühlt werden muss reicht auch das aus.



Da das alles sehr aufwendig ist hier die einfache und am aufsehenerregendste Methode:

NUC offen lassen, Kühler entfernen und großflächigen Passivkühler auf die CPU aufkleben. Das ganze in einer großen Glasschale mit ein paar Litern Synthetiköl drin versenken. Go.


----------



## enta (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

Ich hab hier nen NUC mit i5 und die Büchse is so leise, hör die nie.
Zudem kauft mann sich ja sowas weil es kompakt ist, da ist ja selbst ein 120er Radi größer als der pc.


----------



## schienbein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

ja wie gesagt Sinn oder Unsinn steht hier nicht zur Debatte es geht rein um den "Style".

wie krieg ich denn den normalen Wakü-Cpukühler auf die Cpu befestigt? Der muss ja auch halten (und gut aussehen)


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*



schienbein schrieb:


> wie krieg ich denn den normalen Wakü-Cpukühler auf die Cpu befestigt? Der muss ja auch halten (und gut aussehen)



Mit Eigenbau - sonst gar nicht.

Entweder mit einer selbst gebauten Halterung (geklemmt am gehäuse oder ähnliches) oder ganz simpel mit Wärmeleitkleber aufgeklebt... letzeres hält natürlich nicht besonders gut.


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

Einen NUC kann man ohne Probleme passiv kühlen, eine Wasserkühlung ist trotz des Basteldranges sinnlos.
PC-GehÃ¤use mit GehÃ¤usetyp: NUC, Formfaktor Mainboard: UCFF, Besonderheiten: passiv (lÃ¼fterlos) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da ist es schöner wenn du eine K/C-CPU in irgendein winziges ITC-Gehäuse pferchst.

Übertakten ist beim NUC sehr schwer, meines Wissens nach hat das nur mit der letzten Generation und nur bei dem i5 funktioniert.
Die neuen/aktuellen Modelle sind alle im Bios gesperrt.


----------



## schienbein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

hm okay.

gibt es ein modulares Pico-Board? Also mit wechselbaren Prozessor? Am besten sogar mit relativ aktuellem Sockel, dann könnte ich mein Vorhaben trotzdem realisieren ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

Für die aktuellste Generation wäre am günstigsten sowas hier machbar:
Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI


----------



## schienbein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

das ist Mini-Itx -> viel zu groß


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

Tjo... kleiner ist mit aktuellem Sockel nicht drin.


----------



## schienbein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

muss nicht zwingend aktuell sein. Irgendeiner, hauptsache modular und Pico, oder ähnliche Größen wie beim NUC. Ich hoffe ich finde irgendwann noch son Board ^^


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

Ist dir ITX zu groß?
Dort würde sich FM2+ anbieten, da gibts CPU`s mit offenem Multi.
Produktvergleich AMD Athlon X4 860K Black Edition, 4x 3.70GHz, boxed (AD860KXBJABOX), AMD A8-7650K Black Edition, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (AD765KXBJABOX), AMD A8-7670K Black Edition, 4x 3.60GHz, boxed (AD767KXBJCBOX), AMD A10-7850K Black Edition, 4x 3.70GH
Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI, MSI A88XI AC V2 (7913-014R) | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder AM1 lässt sich auch bei ein paar Mainboards übertakten.
AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed (AD5350JAHMBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS AM1I-A (90MB0IA0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## schienbein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

Es geht nicht ums übertakten es geht darum einen Casecon zu bauen mit hübscher Wasserkühlung der aber insgesamt so winzig wie möglich sein soll -> Pico-Itx Board.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

Ein Mobo mit Sockel und der Grundfläche eines NUC findest du allenfalls in einem Notebook. Aber dann kaum quadratisch und damit wahrscheinlich Platz intensiver als ITX.


----------



## schienbein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

habe was in der Richtung gefunden ^^

Project: PrometheusCu

schonmal wenigstens ne Spur


----------



## Abductee (12. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

Da bleibt dir nur ein zerlegen eines vorhandenen Systems, in der Baugröße gibt es keinen wechselbaren Sockel.
Vereinzelt in Notebooks, ein quadratische Grundfläche wirst du da aber auch nicht bekommen.

Zotac ZBOX nano AQ02 (ZBOXNANO-AQ02-BE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zotac ZBOX nano MI522 (ZBOX-MI522NANO-BE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zotac ZBOX nano MI542 (ZBOX-MI542NANO-BE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## schienbein (12. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

ja Zbox, Brix, NUC usw ist ja quasi alles das gleiche nur ich bräuchte halt nen geeignteten Wasserkühler dafür


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

Liquid Extasy würde dir für das richtige Geld wahrscheinlich einen machen.


----------



## Abductee (12. August 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Intel NUC?*

Du könntest einfach den originalen Kühlkörper so weit zersägen das du eine plane Fläche hast und dort montierst du einfach einen universalen Chipsetkühler.
Man müsste nur die Lamellen abschneiden und die Fläche mit Schleifpapier und einer Glasplatte begradigen.


----------

